# where should i set up birthing box?



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm getting a pregnant foster cat tomorrow, i'm not sure how far along she is yet. i'm trying to decide where to put her. i can use my master bath (which we use everyday for showers, baths etc), my walk in closet (carpeted), my 3rd bathroom no one uses but i don't know if she should be that excluded from the rest of us? or my 1/2 bath which is smaller and on the main level so not quite so quiet. i was originally going to use my office but feel that maybe its too much room and when the front door is opened the draft comes right through. any ideas on what sounds best or where your cat birthed? thanks all


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

As an adult I have only had one foster cat birth a litter of kittens, and she did so in my Master Bath in 2004. I also kept her in there until the kittens were old enough to run around, play and come to a food dish so I could get them all out from under the bed so I could sleep at night. (_all foster cats stay in the bathroom overnight and are allowed the run of the bedroom during the day/evening when I am awake_) I did try to leave the bathroom door open so Shadow could get more exercise, but when I came back in to see her moving her litter under my king size bed I had to enclose her in the bathroom and only let her out with supervision. I couldn't have kittens nested under my bed where I couldn't reach them.
All of my fosters have done fine with me using the bathroom while they were in there; toilet, showers and blow drying my hair did not phase them, as long as they had a place they could 'hide' and feel safe until they got used to the noise/activity.


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

crystal_ds said:


> i'm getting a pregnant foster cat tomorrow, i'm not sure how far along she is yet. i'm trying to decide where to put her. i can use my master bath (which we use everyday for showers, baths etc), my walk in closet (carpeted), my 3rd bathroom no one uses but i don't know if she should be that excluded from the rest of us? or my 1/2 bath which is smaller and on the main level so not quite so quiet. i was originally going to use my office but feel that maybe its too much room and when the front door is opened the draft comes right through. any ideas on what sounds best or where your cat birthed? thanks all


mine has had hers once in bedroom and once in lounge then moving to bedroom make sure it a warm quiet room, depending on the temprement of the cat some like to be round people alot some are happier away from it all my cats have free roam of house so iv never had an issue with where they went leave all the doors to differnt rooms open and see which she favours she will pic a spot out during the week befor birth and keep returning to it if it compatable to where you want her to have them pop the birthing box in there


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious had all of her kittens in my bedroom. She cried for me if I left the room, so it was hard to get to the bathroom! Once, when she had them in the middle of the night, I had waited up until 3 AM, and finally fell asleep. I was awakened to tiny mews and something wet up against my cheek. It was a new born kitten  . Of course, I rubbed it up and visited the other new borns.  Precious had moved to my closet, but I guess she didn't want me to miss the excitement. What a loving act from a wonderful cat. :luv

When the kittens got old enough to climb up on the bed, they climbed the mountain (me!), and I didn't dare move my feet! It's a good way to bond with your kittens.  

I left the babies in my room so that I could help them learn to eat from a dish. Finally, I moved them to the family room after they began using the litter box, where they could climb my couch, my chair, and me! What a joy they are!


----------

